# Castamuck



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So its been a few years but was thinking of a castamuck?


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Anytime Neil. You gotta stop me from being a gangsta.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

If this will be an open castamuck please post time and place, if I'm 
not working I would like to toss a bit myself. Just keep in mind when chooseing 
a place to toss that it is getting close to Blue Jay and Robin nesting season so most of the 
places used for casting will be closed or at least limited access .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im down


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds good, if I can make it I am in.

John


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm down if ya can make it a Sunday. It'll feel good stretchin those heaver muscles


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> im down


yeah i got a new inferno im tryin to throw


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd come.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

NTKG said:


> yeah i got a new inferno im tryin to throw


Ya better eat your Wheaties and start pumpen some lead,, that there is as close to a man stick as ya might come,,, ya little turd 

For those who don't know NTKG has always been my whippen child and he loves it (he is like the son I have never loved)


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

That thing is gonna lift his little Asian ass off the ground if he can load it.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm game


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm in


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

fishingman88 said:


> Anytime Neil. You gotta stop me from being a gangsta.


Unless ya are doing the drunk 72 oz cast. you will need me, as such I am IN. Let me know!!!


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll throw in a case of beer who has the longest fishing cast. I know you aren't 21 yet Storrs but im not too worried about you anyway hahaha.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Bring it. Going for the big 110 yards this year

They just cut the second big field on the right as you go into Dorey park Neil, plenty of space...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Any idea on where you might hold this????


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

newbie if everyone has to throw a REAL fishing reel im in....no 6500s,no akios,no daiwa 7hts, no squall 12s....daiwa 20s/525s and bigger are ok....17lb or better mono

hell i might leave the 25 on my grandwave 30 and still whup up on you and neil....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Whats wrong with an Akois 757?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

what date are ya'll tryin to do this?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

you started it.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'll be bringing my fishing collection to sell. My fishing days are numbered.


----------



## colin (Feb 3, 2012)

dont know yall but i could out throw yall with a squidder ....ive hit close 700ft by laser in tournament


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nothin wrong with the big one haha
akios that is...its them baby reels that i find funny


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

colin said:


> dont know yall but i could out throw yall with a squidder ....ive hit close 700ft by laser in tournament


And????


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

colin said:


> dont know yall but i could out throw yall with a squidder ....ive hit close 700ft by laser in tournament


Good thing you and your cocky attitude are not invited.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you all thinking about doing this at Dorey??? When?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Neil?
They stocked the lake there on the 18th, praps might even catch a fish...anyone rmember what they look like?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

jasonr said:


> Good thing you and your cocky attitude are not invited.[/QUOTE
> Why not? This could be fun. I would LOVE to see a un-magged squidde hit 700 ft.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

drumrun said:


> Why not? This could be fun. I would LOVE to see a un-magged squidde hit 700 ft.


You're right 

I'm lucky to hit 140' but then again I'm casting a OM and don't surf fish nearly as much as I should be. I don't need long casts from my yak haha


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Last time I checked Chris my baby reels caught more fish than you last fall


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone going to invite SkunkKing so he can backup all his trash talking over the years? opcorn:


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Im up for a castamuck. Will be monitering the thread until someone comes up with a date for this.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i didnt know those barbie combos held 700' of line!!!! Hmmm i guess you learn something new everyday...


colin said:


> dont know yall but i could out throw yall with a squidder ....ive hit close 700ft by laser in tournament


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Ed K said:


> Anyone going to invite SkunkKing so he can backup all his trash talking over the years? opcorn:


i can't come then. he gonna beat me with a stick...a skunkstick


----------

